# Scorpion making a sound?



## dogeatdog (May 20, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find scorpion sounds?  I know it sounds stupid because you can never hear these creatures but I need it for my Biology project.

So does anyone know any websites or maybe even have some scorpion audio samples you could share with me??

thanks!

gabe


----------



## JungleGuts (May 20, 2007)

my H. spinifer makes hissing type noises if its pissed off at me.


----------



## EAD063 (May 20, 2007)

As common with every forum... you need to search.  The search button is much more useful than starting multiple threads.... saves bandwith too, I'm sure the person who pays the bills would appriciate it.  Plus, you don't have to wait, searching gives you info immediately.


----------



## ScorpDude (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, scorpions can hiss through a process called stridulation, take a look around the internet and you'll find loads of info.


----------

